# Event 12 hotel



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Do we have any paperwork for the Hilton hotel for the weekend, or are we just on a list when we get there?

Lin and Darren


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The hotel has a list of names just say its the TTOC booking


----------

